# The Movies ''Game'' Error



## choko (Sep 8, 2014)

Hello i currently installed one of my favourite old games ''The Movies'' however i am unable to play it due to an error.

Micrisift Visual C++ Runtime Library​ Runtime Error!
Program D:\Games\TheMovies\MoviesSE.exe
This aplication requested the Runtime to terminate it an unusual way 
Pleas contact the application's support team for more information.


I have tried many things like reinstalling the game downloading all Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributanle pacages. Something to do with command windows the exact command was ''set IncreaseUserVA 2800'' how ever nothing helped me.

So if there is anyone that can help me pleas do so i have went through so many forums and websites but not one resolved my problem.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

The game is not supported by windows 7 or 8 you could try running it in compatability mode for xp.


----------



## choko (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi yes i did try it. The same problem occured the characters did not load (they were all black) and the game stoped working howerver the error message did not pop out. And just like in the error case i had to use task manager to shut the game down.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

please read this, there are some tips on there to get the game to work in windows 8 I cant play the movies game from lionhead studios on windows 8 - Microsoft Community


----------



## choko (Sep 8, 2014)

its a different problem. i was able to install the game run it but after some time playing it it stops working. when i do run the game in windows xp compability mode error window is not coming out but i stops working in the same way as if the error window was poping out. I hear one blip game frezzes. when i get my task manager window the game screen goes white. then i have to end the task.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

please post your systems specs or model number of your computer?


----------



## choko (Sep 8, 2014)

Samsung Series 7 All-in-one PC 700A3D


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

are all your windows updates installed? your system should do it if you do the same as what are in the links.


----------



## choko (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi yes i believe so eveyting updates its self on this PC.


----------



## CGDSaTx (Dec 3, 2014)

I fixed this issue by going to the properties for MoviesSE.exe going to security then advanced and adding my user account under AUDITING with full control and made sure i had ownership and full control on other tabs. I also ran "4gb_patch" from NTCORE , google it . its a small program that allows more then 2gigs of memory for 32 bit programs or something or other , again google it.

After doing those 2 things I haven't crashed (runtime error) since.

Hope it helps.


----------

